# Show n ...... Well you tell me?



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Bought the miter saw. This brings new meaning to compound miter. Every possible angles can be set plus depth. I did not see a name as of yet.

Has anyone seen one like this?


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

i think you are living in a pipe dream


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Huh?


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

It was a joke. As the saw is made of pipes. Maybe I am tired. It was hilarious to me.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I thought that might be where you were going. Or that it was used for pipes.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Never seen anything like it.

Have you had a chance to play with it? How sturdy does it feel?


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

That thing is crazy!!


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Here are a few with the saw in it


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Soild as a rock.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It looks almost articulated.








 








.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

That is a cool contraption! I've never seen anything remotely like that. Does it look like a shop-made fixture? Or something that came from a factory? I'm intrigued....


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

What does the base look like? With that kind of articulation, it looks like it would need to be bolted down to be sturdy? Or does it weigh about 50#?


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

It does not look like home made at all. The areas that pivot have deg machined on them.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

It also came with 2 miter saws. Probably weighs about 25-30 lbs


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't even know where to look to find information about it, but I'm intrigued. Be sure and keep us updated if/when you find some more information.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I tried to google industrial miter but nothing lik that came up


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

that's really cool. any chance it was repainted? those square bolts make me think its early 20th century.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

a large part of me wants to say it is a custom piece.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I searched google images with 5 or 6 different keywords & combinations, and didn't see anything even remotely like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, that's incredible; I think I need one. It looks like a business opportunity to me.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Not sure. No overspray. Could be custom but extremely well made and tight tolerance


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

MasterSplinter said:


> Not sure. No overspray. Could be custom but extremely well made and tight tolerance


My guess is that there are too many castings to be a one-off custom build.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

That's pretty cool, for IDing it you could try sending pictures in to Lee Valley's blog, they always have odd looking tools and do a patent search.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Good idea. Where is it? I checked their website and could not find it. I was also thinking about contacting Jim bode tools and ask them


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

A precursor to a compound miter saw! Looks like a good piece for a hand tooled furniture maker.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I was wrong about it being a blog that they have, it is just a newsletter... perhaps, though, if you contact them via their social networking links at the bottom they would know who could ID it. Otherwise you could try Matt Cianci at SawWright or Mark Harrell at Bad Axe Tools. Those guys seem to get the random saw questions from the bloggers I read.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Never seen one but glad I have seen this thread ... will look out in Australia and see if there is such a beast


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

MasterSplinter said:


> Good idea. Where is it? I checked their website and could not find it. I was also thinking about contacting Jim bode tools and ask them


Very interesting find. I like it!

Come visit Brink and I over on FB "unplugged woodworkers" group and post it. Jim Bode Wiktor from wwk tools and several other fellows that might be able to ID it are regular posters there.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

jdpber said:


> i think you are living in a pipe dream


Well, I laughed. 


Cool gizmo... How/where did you find it?


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Or poke around in Google Books, and limit the time period to whenever you think


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Dave let us know if you find one. 

Thank you Jean. 

I bought it at an antique store in Ri. Came with 2 saws


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey I googled you forum title hit images click search by image and nothin came up maybe post another post with one good pic (the pic Google chose wasn't a good one) and do the same thing search with that title images then search by image worth a shot on the count what the hell do you call that mitre box?


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

O to do the search my image click photo and it will give you a icon with boxes click it and it will give u that option . I must say I like the different miter boxes and that one is real cool. Not to many different ones though


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> Dave let us know if you find one. Thank you Jean. I bought it at an antique store in Ri. Came with 2 saws


With your permission I will post your pic / pics on an Aussie forum and see if anyone there has any idea

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Leonard Lee and his boys have the definitive tool collection.
We don't see 5% on the catalog covers. Go ahead = ask those guys!

I suggest that the beast is intended for making "shadow-box" picture frames.
4" to 6" deep, or more, they are needed to display all sorts of artifacts other than flat artwork.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Sure Dave that would be great.

Who is Leonard Lee?


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

What make are the saws ?
Maybe the unit came with them


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> Who is Leonard Lee?


Leonard Lee is the founder of Lee Valley. Not sure if he is still around. His son Robin Lee now runs the company.

Lee Valley has a collection of vintage tools.

In their Woodworking newsletter they always have an interesting vintage tool and an explanation of how it was used. These articles are signed "D.S. Orr". I have not been able to find if he has a site or blog.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Manuka Jock said:


> What make are the saws ?
> Maybe the unit came with them


The saw are of 2 different makers. I will check their names.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I contacted mark at bad ax tools. He let me send some pics his way. He was very interested in it but had never seen one before. He said he will ask around.


----------

